# AEW announce Dynamite Grand Slam at Arthur Ash Stadium



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Whatever it is should be involving the IWGP Championship, and it better be promoted well.*


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

That looks like it could be a great wrestling venue. WWE likely was successful in blocking AEW from MSG and probably Barclays as well. If Khan was smart he would have acquired exclusive rights to this venue for wrestling purposes and makes it AEW's NYC "home". Retractable roof added in 2016 has appeal as well. Seating could be "tighter" and more intimate as it would have been built for the tennis crowd in mind and not a multi-purpose venue.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

AEW is bringing the wrestling ring to Queens.

The upstart promotion will bring its traveling tour to Arthur Ashe Stadium on Sept. 22 for its first New York City show, its first stadium show and the first wrestling show ever hosted at the tennis complex, founder and CEO Tony Khan told the Daily News.

“No city is more synonymous with wrestling than New York City,” Khan, the 38-year-old son of Jacksonville Jaguars owner Shahid Khan, told The News. “AEW is a new company and our company is in the business of both embracing tradition and trailblazing, trying to start new traditions and new history.”

The event, nicknamed “Grand Slam,” will be one of All Elite Wrestling’s regular Wednesday TNT shows, slotted between promotions in Newark on Sept. 15 and Rochester on Sept. 29, but Khan compared it more to recent supercard events like “Blood and Guts” and “Winter is Coming.”

“It’s a real cool end to the chapter of our lives that we all want to move on from,” AEW superstar Chris Jericho told The News, referring to pandemic measures that canceled tours and led to shows playing to “audiences” made up of stagehands and wrestlers not on the card that night. The wrestlers are now back to seeing fans in the stands.

“It’s a trumpeting call that AEW is back on the road at the highest of levels. It’s ready to take control of New York City. It’s a celebration. It’s a victory.

“We’ll be vindicated as the coolest wrestling company in the world today. What fans can expect is what we’ve been doing, just at a higher intensity level and a higher energy level because of the people in the crowd giving us more inspiration and more energy and more reward for what we’re doing.”

Britt Baker, the current AEW Women’s World Champion, spent much of the year on the sidelines with a broken leg and nose. She used the time to build her character, including a heel turn that saw her feuding with Thunder Rosa. Without a cheering — or booing — crowd, she was forced to check social media for fan reaction.

Under the tutelage of Khan, who has been writing every “Dynamite” episode himself since late 2019, Baker found stardom in empty arenas and then in front of a packed house at “Double or Nothing.”

“It feels like a first date all over again. You feel nervous because you forget what it’s like to have all those fans there cheering and booking,” Baker told The News of the pay-per-view show.

“The fans’ reception to me winning the belt gives me goosebumps thinking back now. It was a roar. The energy was so contagious you couldn’t help but feed off it. It felt like one of my first nights of wrestling all over again.”

Many of the scheduled shows, including Newark, were pushed from 2020, while others are new dates entirely. For wrestling, Arthur Ashe Stadium is never-before-seen territory.

Jericho, the son of former Rangers left wing Ted Irvine, starred under Vince McMahon and the WWE banner on-and-off for almost two decades before joining AEW. Now, he prides himself as being “The Demo God,” driving AEW’s ratings over WWE’s in the same timeslots. For the fledgling company, being first matters.

“We’ve expanded to a lot of people that are just excited to see a different style of wrestling after being fed the same dish for 20 years plus,” the wrestler told The News.

“One of the reasons why AEW’s done so well is we’re different from WWE and that’s obvious. We do things differently than the way they do it. They’re a huge successful company, especially in the New York market. That’s a WWE stronghold.

“But there are a lot of people who are excited to see things done a little bit differently and I think that’s one of the reasons why we’re making our debut in New York City in a stadium WWE’s never been in. I’m sure we could have gone to the Garden or done the Barclays Center, but those do have a WWE brush on them. Let’s go somewhere else and make it our New York market arena. Let’s go to Arthur Ashe Stadium and that now becomes an AEW stronghold in the middle of New York, which is a McMahon country.”

More than three months out from “Grand Slam,” everyone was tight-lipped about storylines, although Jericho promised “one of the biggest shows in company history.”

Khan rattled off a list of names he’s excited for fans to see in person: Eddie Kingston, a veteran New York indie wrestler, Orange Cassidy, a New Jersey native, and Jungle Boy, the son of late actor Luke Perry and winner of the Casino Battle Royale at “Double or Nothing.” When Khan talks about his roster, he sounds like a fan playing fantasy wrestling, and in a way, he is.

“I feel a great accountability to the audience. I always have stayed in touch with the internet wrestling community (IWC). I had to gauge what they like and what they don’t like. I am part of the IWC,” Khan told The News.

“That’s how I came into wrestling. I was part of the original IWC back in the days of dial-up. My teenage years, from age 12 through my teens and into college, was trading VHS tapes and writing reviews and writing wrestling shows. Writing ‘Dynamite.’ I’ve been writing ‘Dynamite’ since I was 12 years old.”



https://nydailynews.com/


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I criticize them a lot but this is a really really good move. It’s gonna be an amazing venue for wrestling.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Apparently, this is the plan:

9/8 - Boston, MA
9/15 - Newark, NJ
9/22 - New York City (Just announced)
9/29 - Rochester, NY
10/6 - Philadelphia, PA

I can see the Rochester event being a Brodie Lee memorial show.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Grand Slam I assume will mean all four major titles defended or something. AEW World, TNT Title, Women's Title and World Tag Titles. 

Another possibility is AEW claiming "Grand Slam" for a big four type of specialty shows - either as names for four special Dynamites a year, or eventually it's SNME equivalent. AEW will have four TNT Saturday Night Specials they'll need to brand.

Tennis has it's four majors as it's "Grand Slam" which is what AEW is playing off of here given it's at Arthur Ashe Stadium. If AEW travels internationally - they could have a British event, a French event and an Australian event each year to make up their "Grand Slam" as well.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Nice to see AEW going to places outside of Florida. Let's also hope that the shows they bring to these places are far better than the shows they have brought to fans in the last few weeks.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Apparently, this is the plan:
> 
> 9/8 - Boston, MA
> 9/15 - Newark, NJ
> ...


I could definitely see it. Brodie was supposed to debut as the Exalted One in Rochester before the pandemic altered the plans. It would be a good place to see Dark Order break up and all agree to go their separate ways as well.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

For the record, is the G1 tournament taking place on September like last year, or is it taking place 1-2 months earlier like they usually do?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Very cool news!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> View attachment 103027


Wait, what?!? No Dark Order, No Evil Uno? No #10? Why not? He's a main eventer too.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> 9/29 - Rochester, NY
> 
> I can see the Rochester event being a Brodie Lee memorial show.


Will that show be televised? If so, they already did the memorial show.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Man, the 2nd half of 2021 is looking to be more hyped for professional wrestling all-around as time progresses.


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> That looks like it could be a great wrestling venue. WWE likely was successful in blocking AEW from MSG and probably Barclays as well. If Khan was smart he would have acquired exclusive rights to this venue for wrestling purposes and makes it AEW's NYC "home". Retractable roof added in 2016 has appeal as well. Seating could be "tighter" and more intimate as it would have been built for the tennis crowd in mind and not a multi-purpose venue.


Yeah, the U.S. Open and Arthur Ashe's Kid's Day in August & September are the first two things I randomly thought of. Seems like a good move, even with timing. Would be cool if they could do an event in the summer with the roof retracted, though.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Glad they're out and touring on the east coast again. That being said it sucks they're all on Wednesday nights. I live within a few hours from all of the shows they're running in September. Like if you picked a point on a map equal distance from everything that's me. I won't be at any because of the distance and work.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Capacity for Tennis is about 23,000. With their stage I imagine that means they'll have about 18,000-20,000 people. For a special show I think they'll sell out.



DammitChrist said:


> For the record, is the G1 tournament taking place on September like last year, or is it taking place 1-2 months earlier like they usually do?


NJPW is having their Wrestle Grand Slam show in the Tokyo Dome on 7/25. And with the Olympics taking place in the Summer in Japan, the G1 will likely be in September/October again.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

US Open run until Sept. 7th this year. They will probably get some very good promotion during the tennis event. Lots of hours to fill. Guest commentary, studio appearances, on-site promotions. Maybe some combo and free tickets. That is smart business by AEW. Hopefully it´s a success.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

It always amazes me the disparity in ticket prices between WWE and AEW. I mean I'm probably missing something here but they're saying tickets start at $25. If you look at some of the prices for Summerslam tickets and it'll cost you an arm and a leg. But hey, apparently those tickets are selling well, so why not I guess.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Man, $25 almost sounds like nothing to me! 

I’d be happy to attend with that price


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

dope venue

ive had tickets for newark for 15 months lol


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Why does this company continue to book huge venues. Even when wcw was big they didn't go to venues this big. Very cool venue though and wrestling show there would look cool.

Just you know live your size


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Imagine the pop when Santana and Ortiz win the title from the Bucks in Arthur Ashe Stadium.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Mr316 said:


> I criticize them a lot but this is a really really good move. It’s gonna be an amazing venue for wrestling.



its amazing venue but if its half full its not going to be an amazing move. they have no idea what the aew market is like in that venue. if they can sell it that is great but i just dont see it even being half full. most of the road shows they did were less than half full and all over sized venues. they should be focusing in smaller venues that fit around 5k people and build from that. wcw just before its peak was in many smaller venues than what aew is picking.

everyone will agreee that a 5 to 7k venue that is full looks way better than a venue twice the size that is half empty.

really hope it sells well though


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

shandcraig said:


> its amazing venue but if its half full its not going to be an amazing move. they have no idea what the aew market is like in that venue. if they can sell it that is great but i just dont see it even being half full. most of the road shows they did were less than half full and all over sized venues. they should be focusing in smaller venues that fit around 5k people and build from that. wcw just before its peak was in many smaller venues than what aew is picking.
> 
> everyone will agreee that a 5 to 7k venue that is full looks way better than a venue twice the size that is half empty.
> 
> really hope it sells well though


First show in New York and they will likely have a big card, I dont think they will have any problems getting a big crowd for this especially as it will be one that hardcores travel for as well as the local market.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

AEW's Wrestlemania level show finally? Maybe?


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I could definitely see it. Brodie was supposed to debut as the Exalted One in Rochester before the pandemic altered the plans. It would be a good place to see Dark Order break up and all agree to go their separate ways as well.


Evil Uno and Stu Grayson just appeared on Talk is Jericho today, they don't seem to have any plans or desire to break up any time soon. Unless Tony decides he wants to split them they're not gonna pitch the idea themselves atm. Which is cool, cuz I like them as is. Was a good interview.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

taker_2004 said:


> Yeah, the U.S. Open and Arthur Ashe's Kid's Day in August & September are the first two things I randomly thought of. Seems like a good move, even with timing. Would be cool if they could do an event in the summer with the roof retracted, though.


September 22 is usually still pretty warm and on a good night is t shirt weather or at the most a light sweater or a long sleeve shirt. Unless it rains or they get a real cold snap, I'm guessing they'll have the roof down. Also gotta take into account having 17 000 warm bodies packed into a relatively tight bowl.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

FITZ said:


> Glad they're out and touring on the east coast again. That being said it sucks they're all on Wednesday nights. I live within a few hours from all of the shows they're running in September. Like if you picked a point on a map equal distance from everything that's me. I won't be at any because of the distance and work.







I don't want FOP god damnit! I'm a Dapper Dan man.


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

I wonder whether this could end up being their big event yearly.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

shandcraig said:


> its amazing venue but if its half full its not going to be an amazing move. they have no idea what the aew market is like in that venue. if they can sell it that is great but i just dont see it even being half full. most of the road shows they did were less than half full and all over sized venues. they should be focusing in smaller venues that fit around 5k people and build from that. wcw just before its peak was in many smaller venues than what aew is picking.
> 
> everyone will agreee that a 5 to 7k venue that is full looks way better than a venue twice the size that is half empty.
> 
> really hope it sells well though


NY is a big wrestling marker. they sold out Prudential center in NJ in no time


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Interesting name choice with NJPW running 'Wrestle Grand Slam' soon. This looks like it could be the biggest AEW show yet in terms of scope and capacity.
> 
> Arthur Ash Stadium holds 23,000+ so this is probably going to be a huge card. I wonder if it'll be where they do Kenny vs. Hangman? Or... Kenny vs. Okada?
> 
> ...


YES! I’ve always thought Ash stadium more than any other place is perfectly configured for wrestling.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

A PG Attitude said:


> First show in New York and they will likely have a big card, I dont think they will have any problems getting a big crowd for this especially as it will be one that hardcores travel for as well as the local market.



Hope so, very cool venue


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I never been to a AEW show. This will be my first! 😁


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

*no Kenny Omega ?
no young bucks ?*
 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1405172453656121345


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

VIP86 said:


> *no Kenny Omega ?
> no young bucks ?*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1405172453656121345


They can't even put their own World Champion on the program, go figure.


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

Ouch, by reading this boards "experts" you could think AEW is already dead in the water lol... 😂

Great move! Hope they will do a 3h Dynamite special out of it and get main event New Japan talents involved!


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

VIP86 said:


> *no Kenny Omega ?
> no young bucks ?*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1405172453656121345












Do you need it bigger?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Looks like a great venue.

Hopefully it’s filled up for the show


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

AEW, TAG TITLES, TNT , WOMENS & FTW titles all on the line


----------



## Cydewonder (Oct 4, 2013)

They should of been doing east coast/NY - Phili all the old ECW arenas, when they first started AEW. Canda/UK should be next once its easier to travel.


----------



## Cydewonder (Oct 4, 2013)

+










=


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

ProjectGargano said:


> View attachment 103036
> 
> 
> Do you need it bigger?


even when you try to defend, you can't even do it right
the picture i commented on is a Real picture
the picture you posted is hand made by some graphic designer
if you wanted to effectively defend
you could have given me an excuse to why they didn't pose together for this picture


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

VIP86 said:


> even when you try to defend, you can't even do it right
> the picture i commented on is a Real picture
> the picture you posted is hand made by some graphic designer
> if you wanted to effectively defend
> you could have given me an excuse to why they didn't pose together for this picture


That was for the Forbes article. Why are you finding trouble because of that?


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

ProjectGargano said:


> That was for the Forbes article. Why are you finding trouble because of that?


did i say there are trouble ?
can you point exactly in my comment the word trouble or any variation of it ?
instead of posting a handmade photo as a response
you could've told me they couldn't be in the picture because they had an explosive diarrhea
which would have been a more believable response than a handmade photo


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

You can certainly see who is pessimistic , who actually wants AEW to fail and who doesn’t believe in AEW simply by this thread.

I am hoping for the best. Stadium or not.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Seafort said:


> YES! I’ve always thought Ash stadium more than any other place is perfectly configured for wrestling.


Seriously. 

Never seen it before because I don't watch tennis or live in NYC, but that looks like an amazing venue for wrestling and specifically for a company about the size of AEW to put on a big show, maybe once or twice a year. Not an 80 000 Wrestlemania/Football type of stadium, but a really cool, prestigious spot, with a small ground level, but not a bad seat in the house. It's in the round rather than a football stadium with seats at the long ends of the field. Right next to an Airport. I'm actually surprised WWE hasn't used it before. 

That's some smart location scouting from AEW.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1405278265216880642


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Great them doing such a big show in NYC.

Great venue for wrestling potentially. Really hope they can sell out and can get around 20,000.

Potentially we could see the super card specials being at big stadiums/arenas in the future and I am sure if they have big matches they will sell out.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

VIP86 said:


> did i say there are trouble ?
> can you point exactly in my comment the word trouble or any variation of it ?
> instead of posting a handmade photo as a response
> you could've told me they couldn't be in the picture because they had an explosive diarrhea
> which would have been a more believable response than a handmade photo


The photo that was used for that post was from a Forbes article the other day. (which they also had some fun with, making a short gif of snapshots from that photo shoot) 

The actual poster for the show has Kenny and The Bucks in it. 

So what's the problem brother?


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

Cool AF, hope it sells well. I imagine the atmosphere will be electric


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I hope they started selling tickets now, because if that stadium is empty, it's going to be really embarrassing.*


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Love the stadium when US open comes around especially at night when its bloody electric.

Can only imagine how it will be for wrestling.

I think potentially we could see a mega show in 2022 or 2023 at the jacksonville football stadium which will be massive for the company.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

The Legit DMD said:


> *I hope they started selling tickets now, because if that stadium is empty, it's going to be really embarrassing.*


Mid July is when tickets go up for sale.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

omaroo said:


> Great them doing such a big show in NYC.
> 
> Great venue for wrestling potentially. Really hope they can sell out and can get around 20,000.
> 
> Potentially we could see the super card specials being at big stadiums/arenas in the future and I am sure if they have big matches they will sell out.


They said that they were going for 17 000 seats, that's factoring in the stage and backstage setup but If they are selling out, they'll probably find ways to stick in maybe 1 or 2000 more with "limited" views and a reduced ticket price behind the entrace. Tickets go on sale early so they'll be able to gauge things reasonably early and adapt.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

TD Stinger said:


> It always amazes me the disparity in ticket prices between WWE and AEW. I mean I'm probably missing something here but they're saying tickets start at $25. If you look at some of the prices for Summerslam tickets and it'll cost you an arm and a leg. But hey, apparently those tickets are selling well, so why not I guess.


Unless this is one of AEW´s major PPV´s, it´s unfair to compare it to one of WWE´s big 4.
That said, WWE´s tickets are expensive, and not something I´d pay that much money for.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

At the pace it's going, is there going to be any fans left in September?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks like they are already trying to promote new York which is great to see! Also many of th3 venues throhgh out the summer are good size venues that are not reaching to high! Good to see.

Exciting times to see them fully on tour again!


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Wolf Mark said:


> At the pace it's going, is there going to be any fans left in September?


Oh right the usual AEW is dying and losing fans etc etc etc.

Should be seeing rise and fall of AEW dvd sometime in 2022 then


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> The photo that was used for that post was from a Forbes article the other day. (which they also had some fun with, making a short gif of snapshots from that photo shoot)
> 
> The actual poster for the show has Kenny and The Bucks in it.
> 
> So what's the problem brother?


who said there's a problem
does people don't know the difference between an observation and a an alarm for a problem ?
or is it just the uncontrollable need for unnecessary defence ?
the question is not about the event itself
it's why this picture doesn't have your world champion or your tag team champions
even though they found the time to put pregnant Brandi in there


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

omaroo said:


> Oh right the usual AEW is dying and losing fans etc etc etc.
> 
> Should be seeing rise and fall of AEW dvd sometime in 2022 then


I´ve gone on record shortly after they started saying that I expect a "Rise and Fall of AEW" (you can search my post history), and I still think it´ll happen unless they change some things... Maybe not in 2022, but in the range of the 5 year mark +/- a few years from their TNT debut.
But don´t mistake that for me wanting to see them fail, I´ll be more than happy if we end up with a legit alternative and competition to WWE -If they were at almost equal size and marketshare, they´d both try harder to beat the other. The video game deal could be the difference maker? Who knows?

Anyway, that´s off topic, so if we´re gonna continue that discussion, we either have to make a thread, or find one that´s more appropriate


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Grand Slam I assume will mean all four major titles defended or something. AEW World, TNT Title, Women's Title and World Tag Titles.


No titles. It will be two hours of Joey Janella girating.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

This ought to trigger some people


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

I hope they can sell it out. Looks like it'll be a cool setup.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

New Japan drew 16,000 at MSG for the G1 Supercard with ROH and nearly everyone bought tickets with the expectations that The Elite would be on the show. The original plan for that show was Omega vs. Okada in a continuation of their legendary series with Okada winning the IWGP title back. The expectation of that match alone was enough to create huge interest and I do wonder if AEW could be considering it for this show (risk being both Kenny and Okada are working injured so it could fall below their past standard).

That didn't happen due to AEW and The Elite pulling out, but the show went ahead and did 16,000 fans headlined by Okada vs. Jay White.

I think AEW should be able to do a good number if the card is right. There'll be a big PR push and New York is a hot market, even if 'WWE country'.

The Elite were responsible for strong crowds before AEW and after AEW started. Obviously following the pandemic and all, the Elite craze may have died down, but ticket sales for the upcoming Dynamites are positive so I think they could definitely do 15,000+ for this show. They don't need to sell every ticket, they just need it to look mostly full and they can black out the upper deck on TV if necessary.

I'm curious how they are gonna do this though. Their PPVs run up to four hours, but with this being Dynamite, they're either going to be limited to the two-hour timeslot, or at best TNT might afford them an extra hour (because, why not? Nothing else on the network rates as well outside of NBA). With AEW's propensity for title matches to be quite long, it could be difficult to present a 'super show' with two hours, especially if you have Omega going half an hour with someone in the main event.

A three hour special would be good. They could get all the titles on there and if Andrade takes the AAA title from Kenny in August, they could even have him defend that belt too.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I don’t have a problem with this at all honestly.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Imagine the noise the place would make if Kingston wins the TNT title or Santana Ortiz win the tag titles. They'll load this show up for sure.


----------



## FabioLight (Jan 31, 2011)

I usually don't mind these jabs but this is just stupid. Why can't they just have a healthy rivalry lol. They shouldn't be doing this kind of thing when they keep losing viewers from their shitty booking and episode cards.

This is where they have to have that corporate ELITE mentality (at least in their official pages) instead of trying to do this.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Their social manager just copy and pastes the headlines of these stories and posts a link. It's very lazy and a bit strange for a big brand.

So, AEW didn't actually devise those words, it's the headline of the article they're linked to. Their social media and YouTube department have been poor for a long time and need an upgrade.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*It's embarrassing that they shared that. Just further shows how insecure Tony Khan is. *


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

The Legit DMD said:


> *It's embarrassing that they shared that. Just further shows how insecure Tony Khan is. *


Vince McMahon publicly whined and cried about Ted Turner all throughout the 90s. I only mention this because people act like Vince is on some pedestal when he's not.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

if anybody is wondering whether it's real or fake
it's Real

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1405310249603584003


----------



## AuthorOfPosts (Feb 9, 2020)

Small time from AEW. Nothing new.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

kennykiller12 said:


> Vince McMahon publicly whined and cried about Ted Turner all throughout the 90s. I only mention this because people act like Vince is on some pedestal when he's not.


*Vince allowed AEW to be discussed on his platform because he stopped taking them seriously. Stop reaching for old s*** because you have nothing relevant to say.*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The little dog always has a louder bark than bite.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

kennykiller12 said:


> Vince McMahon publicly whined and cried about Ted Turner all throughout the 90s. I only mention this because people act like Vince is on some pedestal when he's not.


WCW and Turner was a legit threat. AEW is not.

This is some bush league stuff from AEW that shows insecurity rather than confidence.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

NY Daily News writes the headline of the article
AEW retweets an article about their show with the headline listed
People get mad on the internet
.
.
.
.
- Repeat


----------



## Han Popo (Nov 17, 2020)

Its getting embarrassing


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Prized Fighter said:


> NY Daily News writes the headline of the article
> AEW retweets an article about their show with the headline listed
> People get mad on the internet
> .
> ...


Yet it sadly further shows that WWE is living rent free in the small AEW mindset.


----------



## Bit Bitterson (Sep 18, 2020)

Bunch of Insecure “little dog” takes in this thread.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

I'm just here for the comments.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The company continues to grow as time progresses. You’d love to see it! 



The Legit DMD said:


> *Vince allowed AEW to be discussed on his platform because he stopped taking them seriously. Stop reaching for old s*** because you have nothing relevant to say.*


That’s a pretty rude response to someone who was giving a good example in such a calm manner.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Yet it sadly further shows that WWE is living rent free in the small AEW mindset.


AEW didn't write the headline or the article. I hate it when AEW takes shots at WWE, but this isn't a shot. It is a retweet or promotional tweet at best.


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

More small dick energy from tiny khan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

The Legit DMD said:


> *It's embarrassing that they shared that. Just further shows how insecure Tony Khan is. *


..Do.... Do you think that Tony runs the Twitter account..? Oh Legit, you poor innocent soul..


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

"The coolest wrestling company in the world" ......sure, in your dreams/delusions, PAL!

The WWE and their programming are uncool and rotten to the core but even they have _one _cool storyline, wrestler and character and that being the Tribal Chief!

Jericho, Moxley, Omega or anyone there don't compare to that.


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

taker1986 said:


> View attachment 103043
> 
> 
> This ought to trigger some people


History repeats,Dixie Carter said the same thing and was a billionaire.were is impact wrestling now ?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

qntntgood said:


> History repeats,Dixie Carter said the same thing and was a billionaire.were is impact wrestling now ?


Except that it's not somebody from AEW saying it, it's the nydailynews.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> September 22 is usually still pretty warm and on a good night is t shirt weather or at the most a light sweater or a long sleeve shirt. Unless it rains or they get a real cold snap, I'm guessing they'll have the roof down. Also gotta take into account having 17 000 warm bodies packed into a relatively tight bowl.


Fall doesn't technically start until September 23. 

It should be relatively warm, enough for the roof to be off.

And starting at $25 means I might just go to this. Maybe NYC forum members should do a party.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

the_hound said:


>


🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

NathanMayberry said:


> More small dick energy from tiny khan.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣
this thread didn't disappoint
some Golden posts right here


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

VIP86 said:


> 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣
> this thread didn't disappoint
> some Golden posts right here


I saw the color brown though


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

why does khan and AEW open themselves up for criticism so often


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

DammitChrist said:


> I saw the color brown though


you're free to see whatever you like
it's a democracy  
and comedy is subjective


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DaveRA said:


> why does khan and AEW open themselves up for criticism so often


I think stuff like this they should do, as their core loves it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

VIP86 said:


> 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣
> this thread didn't disappoint
> some Golden posts right here


*The best part is how they're hiding behind the shield of AEW themselves didn't write it. They posted it on their social media. It's an endorsement.*


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The Legit DMD said:


> *The best part is how they're hiding behind the shield of AEW themselves didn't write it. They posted it on their social media. It's an endorsement.*


Nobody is hiding though, dude


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

The Legit DMD said:


> *The best part is how they're hiding behind the shield of AEW themselves didn't write it. They posted it on their social media. It's an endorsement.*


at first i thought it was fake
i said to myself "there's no way they shared this Title on their official twitter" but i was wrong
whoever responsible, it's still funny


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AEW's twitter just as WWE's, is a marketing and public relations tool that speaks on behalf of the company's news, opinions, etc. It's used also as a source for reporting.
In the end, the overall public perception won't be the minority of folk who question 'who's writing for AEW's twitter?', rather the majority who will say, 'look at what AEW as a company said or represents', regardless if Tony typed it or not...goes back to the AEW brand.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

taker1986 said:


> Imagine the noise the place would make if Kingston wins the TNT title or Santana Ortiz win the tag titles. They'll load this show up for sure.


Yeah I'd build up a huge tag match for the title with Santana and Ortiz. That is a money match in this market if you put them over.


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

FabioLight said:


> I usually don't mind these jabs but this is just stupid. Why can't they just have a healthy rivalry lol. They shouldn't be doing this kind of thing when they keep losing viewers from their shitty booking and episode cards.
> 
> This is where they have to have that corporate ELITE mentality (at least in their official pages) instead of trying to do this.


Yall keep talking about "TeLeViSiOn RaTiNgS!" Like people don't stream. Talk about that too. I guess y'all can't because of your hate for aew. Lol. I'm glad they're going to New York.


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Vince allowed AEW to be discussed on his platform because he stopped taking them seriously. Stop reaching for old s*** because you have nothing relevant to say.*


I'll bite since some of y'all act little bitches whenever aew does something. No matter what aew does, they always want to counter it. But go head with the "ViNcE iSnT wOrRiEd!" Bs.


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

Prized Fighter said:


> NY Daily News writes the headline of the article
> AEW retweets an article about their show with the headline listed
> People get mad on the internet
> .
> ...


They get mad no matter what aew does. Sad at this point. They can have a a billion gazillion viewers and theyll still get mad.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

VIP86 said:


> who said there's a problem
> does people don't know the difference between an observation and a an alarm for a problem ?
> or is it just the uncontrollable need for unnecessary defence ?
> the question is not about the event itself
> ...


You just just seem to have a problem understanding things at points. Was just trying to help you out. Sorry about that


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Nickademus_Eternal said:


> They get mad no matter what aew does. Sad at this point. They can have a a billion gazillion viewers and theyll still get mad.


i thought it was all about the demos.....................


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

the_hound said:


> i thought it was all about the demos.....................


Idgaf about all that stupid shit. I watch aew regardless. I don't let ratings or critics dictate to me what's good and what's not and what i should watch and what i shouldn't.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> You just just seem to have a problem understanding things at points. Was just trying to help you out. Sorry about that


nah, i'm suing
unless you want to settle it away from court
let's say $50,000
i know i know i'm being too generous with this number
so, any date on the payment ? 💰


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

VIP86 said:


> nah, i'm suing
> unless you want to settle it away from court
> let's say $50,000
> i know i know i'm being too generous with this number
> so, any date on the payment ? 💰


🥉 🚮💤


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> 🥉 🚮💤


unless this is an antique war medal that worth 50,000 i have no use for it


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Yeah I'd build up a huge tag match for the title with Santana and Ortiz. That is a money match in this market if you put them over.


I still don't get how they haven't pushed those two guys


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

was it really necessary to merge the threads Together and make it confusing to people 🙄


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Lorromire said:


> I still don't get how they haven't pushed those two guys


I think Proud and Powerful may finally get their break a few months from now


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

omaroo said:


> Oh right the usual AEW is dying and losing fans etc etc etc.
> 
> Should be seeing rise and fall of AEW dvd sometime in 2022 then


Just going by logic by looking at the ratings. Are you still not gonna be worried when they hit 150k?


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> I think Proud and Powerful may finally get their break a few months from now


You'd hope so


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Jumped 3 pages overnight, dafuq happened? Lol


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

@Nickademus_Eternal mate vince is not worried. Its a fact. Vince barely notices anything outside of his own roman or drew bubble. You've probably not noticed but nxt has been the closest thing to professional wrestling from wwe in years. As we know vince hates professional wrestling. Despite reports that his got a say in the booking of nxt he certainly does not pay that much attention. If he did there's no way in hell guys like kyle oreilly would be a singles guy, there's no way in hell kushida would be booked the way he is etc. If vince was really worried then nxt would be absolutely impossible to watch for professional wrestling fans.

Wwe are certainly AWARE of aew, but its guys like triple H who knows who the likes of Okada and osprey and jay lethal or Jonathan Gresham or rush. Vince probably thinks Tony khan is the brother of his nick Khan.

For vince to be worried he has to be aware of everything in the market, his so out of touch he has to be reminded who some of his employees are


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> I think stuff like this they should do, as their core loves it.


I am more ranting in general, rather than commenting on this particular thread. I am a fan and don't like it when they give critics ammunition.


----------



## nunzioguy (May 16, 2021)

If Grand Slam means all the major titles are on the line, what will battle of the belts be then? Like Survivor Series, but different promotions facing each other?


----------



## nunzioguy (May 16, 2021)

ElTerrible said:


> US Open run until Sept. 7th this year. They will probably get some very good promotion during the tennis event. Lots of hours to fill. Guest commentary, studio appearances, on-site promotions. Maybe some combo and free tickets. That is smart business by AEW. Hopefully it´s a success.


This has Eric Bischoff Club la Vela and Sturgis mindset written all over it. Glad AEW is leaning into that way of thinking.


----------



## FabioLight (Jan 31, 2011)

Nickademus_Eternal said:


> Yall keep talking about "TeLeViSiOn RaTiNgS!" Like people don't stream. Talk about that too. I guess y'all can't because of your hate for aew. Lol. I'm glad they're going to New York.


You tripping for sure. I never said i hated AEW. I like AEW I wanna see it thrive, it's the only wrestling show I watch. Ofc streaming counts but the same goes for other shows but my point is that they are not number 1 (unfortunately) and they shouldn't be burning bridges just because. I am also glad they are going to New York.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Aedubya said:


> Jumped 3 pages overnight, dafuq happened? Lol


I believe two threads were merged.


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1405172453656121345


Is this the picture Jericho thinks makes the company look "cool"?


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Deathiscoming said:


> "The coolest wrestling company in the world" ......sure, in your dreams/delusions, PAL!
> 
> The WWE and their programming are uncool and rotten to the core but even they have _one _cool storyline, wrestler and character and that being the Tribal Chief!
> 
> Jericho, Moxley, Omega or anyone there don't compare to that.


I think Miro when he was laxed, coming to the ring in Gucci was cooler than Tribal chief. Not now tho


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

I would imagine the name has to do with the fact it's a tennis stadium, right? Surely no reason to assume there's more to it than that?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

@thorwold Could be influenced by their friends in Japan.

New Japan is running Wrestle Grand Slam at the Saitama MetLife over two nights in the same month.

AEW also ran New Year's Smash in January... and New Japan runs New Year's Dash.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

DammitChrist said:


> I think Proud and Powerful may finally get their break a few months from now


I hope so. They are really good. Should have been tag Champs by now. Love their style and intensity.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

The Legit DMD said:


> *It's embarrassing that they shared that. Just further shows how insecure Tony Khan is. *


Yeah its embarrassing for them to share maiistream news about their company because 1 million WWE fans get their feelings hurt about everything? 

Gotcha


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Vince allowed AEW to be discussed on his platform because he stopped taking them seriously. Stop reaching for old s*** because you have nothing relevant to say.*


Classic Edrone excuse making. Everything WWE has done is no big deal! lmao so pathetic.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Wolf Mark said:


> Just going by logic by looking at the ratings. Are you still not gonna be worried when they hit 150k?


OK now you are being silly.

But carry on with your trolling


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This is awesome news. The venue looks dope. Loving the light jab in that tweet as well. That stadium is definitely selling out, and if it doesn’t I’m thinking capacity will be no lower than 85-90%. Omega winning the New Japan World Title in the main event would be insane. Aleister Black could also easily debut at this show.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

omaroo said:


> OK now you are being silly.
> 
> But carry on with your trolling


You think if the ratings go lower and lower and the interest in the product is lower, it won't affect the attendances? It usually go hand in hand. I find that comical that you're gonna book a AEW show in a big place before you have fixed your shit.


----------



## Bit Bitterson (Sep 18, 2020)

Tommy End will close this show. People are going to lose it.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Wolf Mark said:


> You think if the ratings go lower and lower and the interest in the product is lower, it won't affect the attendances?


Well, live ratings (I say live, because the DVR numbers are still high) are currently 450k-500k due to a combination of terrible day/time slot combo and weak cards, yet tickets are flying (eg. they're going to draw more in Charlotte than they did in 2019 when the company was brand new). So it tells me that there is still an active fan base, they're just waiting for things to normalise again... which will most likely start with Saturday Night Dynamite before the four named shows.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Well, live ratings (I say live, because the DVR numbers are still high) are currently 450k-500k due to a combination of terrible day/time slot combo and weak cards, yet tickets are flying (eg. they're going to draw more in Charlotte than they did in 2019 when the company was brand new). So it tells me that there is still an active fan base, they're just waiting for things to normalise again... which will most likely start with Saturday Night Dynamite before the four named shows.


Can you show us some dvr numbers? Maybe not a bloated tweet from meltzer but a real source?


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

fabi1982 said:


> Can you show us some dvr numbers? Maybe not a bloated tweet from meltzer but a real source?


The truth is that they are selling very well, besides the Miami show. The interest in the product is still there.


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

fabi1982 said:


> Can you show us some dvr numbers? Maybe not a bloated tweet from meltzer but a real source?


I found the question interesting and the only detailed source i could find is this one from cageside seats, but it's speaking regarding the first Friday Night Dynamite, not the last few weeks. I'm sure somewhere (is PWTorch associated with Meltzer...I dunno, don't keep track of these things) it's linked back to Meltzer. But yeah, it suggests (reasonably IMO) that a significant drop in viewership is due to being in the Friday night death slot, based on Live+3 viewership. They are still down overall, though.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

fabi1982 said:


> Can you show us some dvr numbers? Maybe not a bloated tweet from meltzer but a real source?


Yea not too long ago, I had heard they had trouble selling tickets.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

fabi1982 said:


> Can you show us some dvr numbers? Maybe not a bloated tweet from meltzer but a real source?


It's 2021. Do you really think that in our "video in-demand Netflix culture" that everyone is watching the show live? Do you watch the show live every week? Probably not. As an "AEW superfan" which people like to label me I surely don't. You don't need Meltzer to tell you what is factual regardless.

RAW has been drawing 1.6 - 1.8 mil every week on cable for a while now. Do you think that those same 1.6 mil people are the same people buying tickets to every show, every week, every year, in every city? Of course not. How do you explain constant sell-outs year-round with only 1.6 - 1.8 mil watchers every year? How do you explain the millions of Youtube views if only 1.6 mil people were watching? The wrestling audience for both AEW and WWE are vastly larger than cable numbers.

DVR is a thing. Illegal live streams and replays are a thing. And I would say more than 65% of the audience for both promotions are not watching on cable in the states.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Dave Meltzer is a more accurate source anyway over the outdated concept where one denies the strong DVR numbers too.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Prosper said:


> It's 2021. Do you really think that in our "video in-demand Netflix culture" that everyone is watching the show live? Do you watch the show live every week? Probably not. As an "AEW superfan" which people like to label me I surely don't. You don't need Meltzer to tell you what is factual regardless.
> 
> RAW has been drawing 1.6 - 1.8 mil every week on cable for a while now. Do you think that those same 1.6 mil people are the same people buying tickets to every show, every week, every year, in every city? Of course not. How do you explain constant sell-outs year-round with only 1.6 - 1.8 mil watchers every year? How do you explain the millions of Youtube views if only 1.6 mil people were watching? The wrestling audience for both AEW and WWE are vastly larger than cable numbers.
> 
> DVR is a thing. Illegal live streams and replays are a thing. And I would say more than 65% of the audience for both promotions are not watching on cable in the states.


Yeah you are 100% right that dvr and illegal streams is a thing…a thing advertisers dont give a shit about. Do you watch the advertisement when you dvr the show? So yeah low direct viewers is bad, period.

I didnt watch aew in like 3 month, but even before I watched it on streaming sites, because I dont pay for fite here in Germany. But still besides taker no one answered my question and just gave their opinion on my question.

But even I hope they go back to at least 800k once back on wednesday


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

fabi1982 said:


> Yeah you are 100% right that dvr and illegal streams is a thing…a thing advertisers dont give a shit about. Do you watch the advertisement when you dvr the show? So yeah low direct viewers is bad, period.
> 
> I didnt watch aew in like 3 month, but even before I watched it on streaming sites, because I dont pay for fite here in Germany. But still besides taker no one answered my question and just gave their opinion on my question.
> 
> But even I hope they go back to at least 800k once back on wednesday


Yea they pay the big bucks for sport cause live viewing is important, it gets huge ratings. And it's the same for wrestling.


----------

